# Best Dry Food for Dog w/ allergies & Acid Reflux/Sensitive Stomach-easlily digestible



## Pixie289

*Best Dry Food for Dog w/ allergies & Acid Reflux/Sensitive Stomach-easlily digestible*

Hi Everyone,
I have a sweet 9 year old Sheltie/ Corgi mix who gets acid reflux off and on all the time. She also chews her paws raw on a constant basis. I have tried her on several foods lastly Natural Balance LID Lamb and rice. But it seems her reflux is back and I want to change her food again but not sure what to. Because of her stomach issues I have read she needs a low protein, low fat food, but also since she has allergies something that addresses that. I am thinking the Lamb may not be working for her. I have taken her to the Vet too many times about this ( won't feed her science diet food that the Vet pushes made her sick) and give her pepcid but it doesn't seem to work. 
Has anyone found a food that is easily digestible and but not so heavy to cause the AR.
Thanks so much for any advice or help !!
Raye


----------



## Jacksons Mom

Don't know anything about AR but how about California Natural? They offer MANY formulas with very simple ingredients and easy recipes. 

Natures Variety has a LID line but I wouldn't call it "low fat". Ummm... Pinnacle, I believe, is a limited ingredient food.

I really love Fromm and am feeding it. I don't know if it'd call it limited ingredient by any means but it seems to be not as rich.


----------



## kevin bradley

I like the new Wellness limited ingredient line. Ironically, I face the same challenges with one of my guys-Harry and he's on it right now. Allergies/sensitive issues are tough to nail down. I'm not even sure I'm dealing with a food allergy. Coulld be something seasonal.


----------



## KittyKat

The paw issue suggests allergies (usually food based). Typically it's related to something like corns or grain (yeast build up), but it can also be to cooked meat (typically chicken). It can be hard to nail down with kibble as there are so many ingredients in it.

Generally if someone has a food allergy you add in one ingredient at a time... but with kibble you can't do that.

A diluted apple cider vinegar can help with the paws, but it will keep coming back as long as whats upsetting her is still present. 

I am not sure why they would suggest a low protein diet... what was their reasoning behind this? I can't see acid reflex being totally different for dogs, but for people (like myself) we just stay away from high fat meats and try and not consume so much sugar... i also find drinking can make it worse (not that your dog drinks =P).
I bring this up because typically things marketed as low protein have more fillers in them... and those carbs could be making the paws worse.


----------



## kevin bradley

actually, there are more and more minimal ingredient dry foods on the market where you can add minimal amounts of ingredients into the diet... example--the Wellness I'm currently using is pretty much solely Duck and Rice(one Protein + one Carb). I'm seeing more and more of the companies offer these limited ingredient foods. I believe Blue Buffalo has a new line out also. Cal Natural is the line most turn to though I'm not certain they are as limited as they come across.


----------



## Jack Monzon

Does your dog itch year-round? Most allergies are environmental, but year-round itching could suggest food allergies. You might want to see a vet that specializes in allergies. I take my dog to an animal allergist. It's a million times better than seeing a regular vet for these types of things.

I like the California Natural line. It's a very simple food and has been the same formula for 20 years. Some of them have lower protein too (the Lamb & Rice is 21%). If I were in your shoes and wanted to rule out food allergies, I'd try a couple of the CN foods that don't contain any ingredients similar with what you're currently feeding, or with each other. (You have to give new foods 12 weeks to rule them out, keep in mind.) They have a bunch to choose from: Natural Dog Food, Cat Food and Puppy Food for Pets With Food Sensitivity

Not sure about the acid reflux -- hopefully someone with direct experience can give you some guidance.


----------



## kevin bradley

Jack, I like what you said and it makes sense.... Harry started itching his ears, licking his lips and smacking his lips alot this Fall. No ear infections, teeth look good, nothing I or the Vet could find. As I said above, I'm trying him on the Wellness limited ingredient stuff for awhile just to see if I might be able to nail down a food sensitivity. 

Wondering if you hit it...maybe it is some type of seasonal allergy. Anything come to mind with a Fall Allergy? I'm in Michigan if that matters. 

Sorry to hijac the thread but I think its relevent.


----------



## Jack Monzon

A guy I see on my walks uses Wellness LID and swears by it. His dog is riddled with all kinds of allergies, and he said it helps the most.

The allergist I go to said there are all kinds of pollens and allergens blooming at all times of the year. I've had my dog since May 2010, so already I can see a pattern -- itching in mid-summer, which stops around Mid-November. He's fine now.

I may get him tested and go the serum route.


----------



## meggels

I would try a different Natural Balance food without the rice, like the venison & sweet potato, bison & sweet potato or fish & sweet potato.


----------



## Pixie289

Thanks for the replies, I have tried other NB, she won't eat the fish and isn't good with sweet potato. I think her allergies are environmental, because it is mainly her paws I am in SoCal and it has been pretty green year round, plus she is obsessed with doing the backpedalling moonwalk doggie dance after she pees, which I am sure doesn't help it. My main concern is the acid reflux, I have added digestive enzymes and probiotics, feed her a different times, etc. been to the vet numerous times, she takes pepcid. but I still haven't gotten any real answers. But I do know that she needs to have grains to absorb the stomach acid in her diet that all protein will make it worse. Rock and a hard place.
As far as CA. Natural it used to be a good food but I heard that Proctor & Gamble purchased Natura Pet Products- Innova, Evo, California Naturals, Healthwise and Karma, I know they are notorious for changing formulas, using unethical ingredients and animal cruelty, and they have been taken off the best foods list.


----------



## Unosmom

Have you tried pinnacle?, they recently came out with 2 more grain free foods including turkey/potato and salmon/potato which have higher meat content (27% vs 22% in other ones). When Uno was dealing with allergies few years ago, he did pretty well on this food and its not extremely expensive. 
Pinnacle® Holistic Limited Ingredient Dog Food Recipes


----------



## dr tim

Those foods are too low in fat and too high in fiber for a dog with those issues.


----------



## Jack Monzon

Pixie289 said:


> As far as CA. Natural it used to be a good food but I heard that Proctor & Gamble purchased Natura Pet Products- Innova, Evo, California Naturals, Healthwise and Karma, I know they are notorious for changing formulas, using unethical ingredients and animal cruelty, and they have been taken off the best foods list.


They've owned CN for 2 years and haven't changed it yet, so whatever "best foods list" you're talking about is garbage if they're rating foods based on corporate ownership rather than ingredients and results.


----------



## Kat

Not sure if anyone mentioned this already because I sort of just scanned through the suggestions. Have you tried mixing the kibble with either water or some canned food mixed with water to add some moisture to the kibble? Some dogs have a hard time digesting kibble and the extra moisture really helps. Dogs have to use their own water reserve to digest kibble, so if you add the water to the kibble it would make it easier on their systems. 
I used to work at a petstore, and I never met a dog or cat who liked California Natural, the owners always ended up returning the food. Good ingredients, but not very palpable. 

Nature's Variety has limited ingredient diets for allergies.


----------

